# Can someone demystify “type 1” versus “type 2” DPDT switches for me?



## Caldo71 (Jan 23, 2021)

I need to source an DPDT on-on-on mini toggle for my Disarray Distortion build, which “has to be a TYPE 2”.

 I’ve searched exhaustively on the interwebz and 99.9% of everyone selling them does not even specify this “type”. 

Can someone explain to me what the difference is and how I can suss it out BEFORE purchasing? I mean they can’t be that unicorn-rare if Suhr is loading them onto their Riot pedals daily...right...?...


----------



## music6000 (Jan 23, 2021)

Caldo71 said:


> I need to source an DPDT on-on-on mini toggle for my Disarray Distortion build, which “has to be a TYPE 2”.
> 
> I’ve searched exhaustively on the interwebz and 99.9% of everyone selling them does not even specify this “type”.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the difference is and how I can suss it out BEFORE purchasing? I mean they can’t be that unicorn-rare if Suhr is loading them onto their Riot pedals daily...right...?...


Doesn't matter which way you rotate, They are opposite poles.
See what happens in Middle position! :



This is why Type 2 is what you need, 100-DP6-T200B1M1QE :
https://lovemyswitches.com/taiway-dpdt-on-on-on-switch-solder-lug-short-shaft/


----------



## Caldo71 (Jan 23, 2021)

@music6000 this is awesome, thank you. I get it now. 

@PedalPCB you were asking me in my build thread where to source these? See music6000’s link above if you were asking for yourself!


----------



## Diynot (Jan 23, 2021)

Smallbear has them as well. I had the same question for my superheterodyne build


----------



## Feral Feline (May 10, 2021)

BUMP!

Bumped because someone else may come across this thread in a search (as I did).

Some of the other forum members (twebb6778 and ?) have suggested opening a Type 1 and swapping the internal bits around.

I've done so, 'twas fiddly, but just make sure it feels and sounds like a regular switch click before committing the modded switch to a build.
I had to reassemble mine a few dozen times *(due to learning curve) before I was satisfied with how it operated.


----------

